# storage shed high or low bay?



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Doing an 80 by 160 machine storage shed. Planning to put in 8 400 mh, so essentially each will be covering a 40 by 40 area. The ceiling is 25' and the floor is dirt. I have been waffling back and forth about using low bay or high bay fixtures.
It is just going to be open truss so there is no ceiling to reflect any light either. I have used lowbays before at this height to get better distribution, but there was always a ceiling.
At 30 feet I would go high bay, at 20 I would go low bay.

Which would you choose?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> Doing an 80 by 160 machine storage shed. Planning to put in 8 400 mh, so essentially each will be covering a 40 by 40 area. The ceiling is 25' and the floor is dirt. I have been waffling back and forth about using low bay or high bay fixtures.
> It is just going to be open truss so there is no ceiling to reflect any light either. I have used lowbays before at this height to get better distribution, but there was always a ceiling.
> At 30 feet I would go high bay, at 20 I would go low bay.
> 
> Which would you choose?


T5 6-bulb fluorescent fixtures with the proper reflector. Why install outdated
technology. There's piles of those low bays sitting around. Use a lighting program and install the proper amount for the foot-candles you're looking for. If it's just a machine shed with no mechanic work being done, I would think 50 foot-candles would be plenty. If it's open trusses there's no use trying to light up the upper area of the shed.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

If it was a shop, I would definitely go with t5's.
These aren't going to run a major amount of hours so energy savings are negligible and I need them to start in -40 weather


----------

